
FBI catches hacker that stole Nintendo’s secrets for years - nightbrawler
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2020/02/fbi-catches-hacker-that-stole-nintendos-secrets-for-years/
======
notadev
>FBI agents confronted Hernandez about his hacking in 2017, according to a
prosecution press release, and secured a promise from Hernandez "to stop any
further malicious activity."

Is it common for the FBI to knock on criminals' doors and ask them to cut it
out?

------
0x445442
Nintendo is the least of his worries given that BAD STUFF folder.

------
dropoutcoder
As this didn’t seem to be for profit, what are the prospects on obtaining the
$260,000 judgment?

